# Totally Tae Kwon Do Magazine



## StuartA (Feb 13, 2009)

*Totally Tae Kwon Do © magazine* is a brand new, _free_, online magazine about to be launched across the internet. The magazine is totally free to read, distribute, copy, print and download.

It&#8217;s a magazine dedicated to all aspects of the martial art of Tae Kwon Do, arguably the worlds most popular martial art and Olympic sport. The magazine will cater for all styles of the art, with all areas included (from self defence aspects to sport).

I felt it was time that *we*, as students of Tae Kwon Do had our own magazine that covered things *we* wanted to read about. I'll post futher details soon, but in the meantime, why not have a look at the magazines web site: www.totallytkd.com

I gotta say, I'm pretty excited about it. The depth of articles in the first issue is amazing. I hope you`ll be excited as well and just to wet your appetite heres a (sample) picture of the first ever cover.





*Totally Tae Kwon Do* © 
_The Free Global Tae Kwon Do Magazine_
*Launching: 1st March, 2009*​


----------



## David Weatherly (Feb 13, 2009)

Looks nice, good luck.


----------



## myusername (Feb 13, 2009)

I for one will certainly be subscribing. Thank you for all that you are doing for TKD Stuart.


----------



## terryl965 (Feb 13, 2009)

Appreciated Stuart


----------



## garrisons2 (Feb 14, 2009)

Great initiative Stuart, look forward to it.   Btw, in terms  if  , white letters on a black background isnt optimal,  Good luck


----------



## chrismay101 (Feb 14, 2009)

cheers


----------



## exile (Feb 14, 2009)

I'm hoping to get something in in time for the first issue....


----------



## dortiz (Feb 14, 2009)

Looking forward to it. As mentioned, just more of the great work you are contributing to the art.

Dave O.


----------



## exile (Feb 14, 2009)

dortiz said:


> Looking forward to it. As mentioned, just more of the great work you are contributing to the art.
> 
> Dave O.



I agree, a new initiative like this is one of the things TKD badly needs. And not just TKD, but the MAs in general. Most MA magazines have become little more than collections of product placement adsever notice how _Black Belt_ and _Taekwondo Times_ articles invariably match up with a one- or two-page advert somewhere in the issue? They've really become little more than supply catalogues and commercial directories. The Web is providing the lead now in supplying real content, and I'm willing to bet that with the decade we're going to see the demise of _BB/TKDTimes_ type print rags. It's too bad that some really high quality periodicals may go down as well_JAMA_ and _Classical Fighting Arts_ look to be in serious trouble. But the need for real information is still there, and magazines like _Jissen_ and Stuart's new enterprise look really good for filling that need...


----------



## StuartA (Feb 15, 2009)

Cheers guys.

Don't forget to join the Totally Tae kwon Do magazine fan page (on facebook), where we will keep everyone updated on the latest news etc. as it saves posting on all the forums (as there are quite a few). Though I will endeavour to post here also of course.
Fan Page located at http://www.facebook.com/pages/Totally-Tae-Kwon-Do-Magazine/46855022073

Apart from the demise of TKD&KMA mag, heres another reason why i felt it was needed -


----------



## exile (Feb 15, 2009)

StuartA said:


> Cheers guys.
> 
> Don't forget to join the Totally Tae kwon Do magazine fan page (on facebook), where we will keep everyone updated on the latest news etc. as it saves posting on all the forums (as there are quite a few). Though I will endeavour to post here also of course.
> Fan Page located at http://www.facebook.com/pages/Totally-Tae-Kwon-Do-Magazine/46855022073
> ...



Ogod quick, where's the bathroom... I'm gonna be sick.... :barf:


----------



## Miles (Feb 15, 2009)

Good luck with this endeavor!


----------



## StuartA (Feb 16, 2009)

Cheers for the best wishes folks.

Just a quick update.

Issue 1 of the magazine is full and looking wicked, but please keep submitting articles as they will go into Volume 2.

Also, don't forget, if you want to add Totally Tae kwon Do as a download from your own web site, feel free to do so. Contact us and we`ll add you to the download links list, in both the magazine and at ww.totallytkd.com

regards,

Stuart


----------



## StuartA (Feb 19, 2009)

Just to let everyone know that we now have a 'Subscribers' page up and running.

All you have to do is input your email address and you`ll be added to the list.

The list is to let you know about the magazine ie. thats its released (reminders), teasers for future issues or any thing else associated with it.

Please visit www.totallytkd.com and go to the "_Subscribe Free_" page.

regards,
Stuart


----------



## StuartA (Feb 20, 2009)

Just to wet your appetites a little, heres a decent sized preview of the the cover of the 1st issue.


----------



## jim777 (Feb 20, 2009)

Subscribed! Can't wait


----------



## CDKJudoka (Feb 24, 2009)

Excellent magazine Stuart.


----------



## StuartA (Feb 28, 2009)

Just thought I'd let you good folks know that we have released issue 1 of *'Totally Tae kwon Do' *magazine a few hours early.

You are invited to visit www.totallytkd.com and download issue 1 at your leisure.

To be kept informed of future releases, please add your email address to the _'subscribers' _list.

if you want to see whats in issue 1 before downloading, please click on the _'Issue 1_' page (on the download page) for a contents list.

I hope you enjoy the first issue.

Regards,
Stuart
(Editor)
www.totallytkd.com

Ps. thanks DrakPhoenix


----------



## matt.m (Feb 28, 2009)

Thanks for the heads up man.  I have book marked the site.


----------



## dortiz (Feb 28, 2009)

Great Job!!!

Smokes TKD times.


Dave O.


----------



## myusername (Feb 28, 2009)

Thanks very much for this Stuart. I have read issue 1 and it is packed with top quality articles. I can safely say that this magazine is is better than anything you can buy in the shops and best of all it's free. Big fan!


----------



## StuartA (Mar 1, 2009)

dortiz said:


> Great Job!!!
> 
> Smokes TKD times.
> 
> ...


Wow.. prasie indeed. Thnak you very much. If you feel like it, drop me an email so I can use that on the feedback page.

Thanks,

Stuart


----------



## StuartA (Mar 1, 2009)

myusername said:


> Thanks very much for this Stuart. I have read issue 1 and it is packed with top quality articles. I can safely say that this magazine is is better than anything you can buy in the shops and best of all it's free. Big fan!


 
Again, many many thanks. It heartening to hear the TKD community appreciate it. Remember however, the mag wouldnt be possible without the great articles within it, so please email me or fill in the survey so I can use your feedback.

thanks again,

Stuart


----------



## chrismay101 (Mar 1, 2009)

Looks good,  reads good -  Fantastic!!


----------



## terryl965 (Mar 1, 2009)

Stuart excellent but what else could we expect from you always top quality.


----------



## StuartA (Mar 3, 2009)

Cheers guys.. glad you liked it. Don't forget to submit your articles for issue 2 

Stuart


----------



## StuartA (Mar 25, 2009)

Issue 2 of Totally Tae Kwon Do magazine is coming along nicely and will be on general release on 1st April, 2009. However, I have some amazing news.... I had previously been trying to work out how many copies of the magazine had been downloaded/viewed and was trying to work it out via bandwidth used in relation to the magazine size.. but a 'techy' friend told me this wasnt a good way to do that, as the size of the mag was largely irrelvant and the bandwidth used is based on peoples download speeds, so is a very inaccurate way to try to work it out. So, whilst browsing through some pages on my club web sites server, I found some stats that indicate exactly how many times the magaine has been downloaded or viewed online - it is much more accurate as it logs a 'hit' each time the actual PDF is used, rather than web page views per se.

Suffice to say, the magazine has actually been downloaded or viewed an amazing *13,480 *times.. in over 70 countries! And no, thats not a typo! And that doesnt include other downsites either!

To read more about it see this link: http://www.totallytkd.com/Stats_791x683.jpg

Regards,
Stuart

Ps. cover for issue 2


----------



## terryl965 (Mar 25, 2009)

That is great Stuart it is a great Magazine.


----------



## KickFest (Mar 25, 2009)

I'd just like to reiterate what others have been saying - issue 1 was excellent. :rtfm:

The quality is great considering it's free. I picked up some IMPtec products with a discount thanks to you, so not only did it cost me nothing, you've saved me money that I can now spend wisely on... uh...  beer! :lol:

Can't wait for the next one! :boing1:


----------



## Brad Dunne (Mar 25, 2009)

Issue #2 (Hidden truths of Hapkido in Taekwondo), should make for an interesting read. I can only assume, that it will lend itself to a stimulating discussion on the subject, here on Martial Talk.........:uhoh:  :argue:


----------



## MasterWright (Mar 26, 2009)

Thanks for letting us know!


----------



## dortiz (Mar 26, 2009)

Another Munyon article coming, excellent... I believe I was about ten feet to the right of that next cover shot.

Dave O.


----------



## myusername (Mar 26, 2009)

I'm really, really looking forward to issue 2. TKD and Elvis!


----------



## StuartA (Mar 31, 2009)

Just to let you know that Issue 2 of Totally Tae Kwon Do magazine is available via www.totallytkd.com. Head to the download page, right click, save as... and you have a great magazine at your disposal. And issue 2 is a corker.. so enjoy.

Also, if you are considering writting an article, but dont have pictures to accompnay it, we have some great 'stock photos' so dont worry to much and send it in.

Anyway.. enjoy the magazine

Take care,

Stuart


----------



## jim777 (Mar 31, 2009)

Is it still possible to download issue 1, or is that chance missed?

Edit: nevermind, found it under the plainly visible "back issues" button :lol:


----------



## StuartA (Apr 28, 2009)

Just to wet your appetites


----------



## terryl965 (Apr 28, 2009)

How soon before it is out again Stuart


----------



## StuartA (Apr 29, 2009)

Hi Terry,

Its out on the 1st of May.

Stuart


----------



## StuartA (May 1, 2009)

Hi folks,

Issue 3 of Totally Tae Kwon Do magazine is out now.

Visit the 'download' link at www.totallytkd.com to get your free copy.

Regards,
Stuart


----------



## chrispillertkd (May 2, 2009)

Interesting cover. What's the deal with the over rotation on her punch? Never seen a TKD technique like that.

Pax,

Chris


----------



## StuartA (May 3, 2009)

chrispillertkd said:


> Interesting cover. What's the deal with the over rotation on her punch? Never seen a TKD technique like that.
> 
> Pax,
> 
> Chris


 
Havnt a clue sorry..


----------



## terryl965 (May 3, 2009)

Stuaer can anybody submit article to this magazine?


----------



## IcemanSK (May 3, 2009)

I just read issues 2 & 3. I highly recommend this magazine. It really is the best magazine on TKD today, bar none!


----------



## StuartA (May 4, 2009)

terryl965 said:


> Stuaer can anybody submit article to this magazine?


 
Sure. They must be TKD related and be interesting to others, other than that.. it pretty open to all subjects/authors.

So get writting Terry.

Stuart

Ps. Thanks for kind comments IcemanSK. Its always nice to hear people are enjoying it and feel its a worthy addition to their TKD mags/librarys etc.


----------



## StuartA (May 8, 2009)

*IMPORTANT*
If you have subscribed to _Totally Tae Kwon Do _magazine's mailing list (or are listed as an IAOMAS member) with a *hotmail* email address please resubscribe via a different (non-hotmail) email.

The problem is that due to our large mailing list for the magazine (and IAOMAS) for some reason a block has been placed against the IP address we send the emails from (ie. my computer), so no emails to hotmail accounts are getting through.

I have contacted hotmail/microsoft to resolve this, but their responses is to ask a load of techno babble questions, so it may take a while.
So, in the meantime please visit the magazine website and re-subscribe with a different email address and unsubscribe your hotmail one (or leave it until its resolved).

Apologies for the inconvienience, but its out of my hands.

Regards,
Stuart


----------



## Lord-Humongous (May 9, 2009)

Great magazine, makes me wonder why I am paying for a subscription to TKD Times.  The content in Totally Taekwon Do is about 100 times better and free at that!!!!  

Keep up the good work StuartA!


----------



## StuartA (May 11, 2009)

The Hotmail/Mircosoft crisis is now sorted. However, we are still advising everyone to unsubscribe their hotmail account and use an alernative email address if possible, just in case it happens again.

Stuart


----------



## kerc (May 13, 2009)

Wow. What can I say? Excellent articles, good, informative writing...Love it!

Thank you very much.

I'd love to write for it (I'm actually pretty decent at doing so), but I'm just a 37 year-old yellow belt...Not much knowledge in me yet.

Again, thank you and congratulations for your excellent work.


----------



## StuartA (May 28, 2009)

It nearly that time folks.

Issue 4 of Totally Tae Kwon Do magazine is out soon.

So, just to wet your appitites.. heres the cover 







Regards,
Stuart


----------



## myusername (May 29, 2009)

Once again, thank you very, very much for starting this Stuart, I look forward to every issue


----------



## midnight star (May 30, 2009)

are  /were you part of LTSI?


----------



## StuartA (May 30, 2009)

midnight star said:


> are /were you part of LTSI?


No... why do you ask?

Stuart


----------



## midnight star (May 31, 2009)

just wondered...

i thought i read it somewhere....my mistake.

iv seen some of your stuff on youtube and read the clips about Dev Patel.
are you from s-east England?

im going to a training day down in St Albans nxt Sunday,all being well.
Master Harry (ITUK) and the Gardners(amongst others) are taking it i believe.should be a great day!


----------



## StuartA (May 31, 2009)

midnight star said:


> just wondered...


No worries.. who are you with?



> iv seen some of your stuff on youtube and read the clips about Dev Patel.
> are you from s-east England?


Yes.. i get around lol.. Yes South east.



> im going to a training day down in St Albans nxt Sunday,all being well.
> Master Harry (ITUK) and the Gardners(amongst others) are taking it i believe.should be a great day!


Yes.. i know of it. Not sure if I can make it, but previous events were decent.

Stuart


----------



## StuartA (Jun 1, 2009)

Issue 4 is out now folks.. pop over to www.totallytkd.com to download it - and enjoy


Stuart


----------



## midnight star (Jun 1, 2009)

i'm with the ITUK (Master Harry)

try and make it if u can!

get some pics for ur magazine!


----------



## dortiz (Jun 1, 2009)

Stuart,
another great issue. You are practically on a roll here. At this point I have let my TKD Times expire. That and Black Belt are just dissapointing. I found them a waste when all I did was now wait in anticipation for your piece.
While arguable I think its fair to say that right now you are presenting the best source for TKD Martial Artists out there. I hope that everyone takes pics, writes articles and sends in letters.
Lets help this great project thrive and continue to be a great thing.
Many thanks!

David Ortiz

p.s. feel free to use as you see fit. I fully endorse Totally TKD as the best read out there.

Cheers!


----------



## StuartA (Jun 1, 2009)

midnight star said:


> i'm with the ITUK (Master Harry)
> 
> try and make it if u can!
> 
> get some pics for ur magazine!


 
You are welcome to send a report and photos yourself, as is the host, whether Im there or not.

Stuart


----------



## StuartA (Jun 1, 2009)

Cheers Dave.

So, now, not only is it going out free, its also saving people money as they cancel subscriptions to certain other magazines.. feel fre to share your new found wealth this way :angel:

Seriously, many thanks for the great comments.. I may well use them.

Regards,

Stuart



dortiz said:


> Stuart,
> another great issue. You are practically on a roll here. At this point I have let my TKD Times expire. That and Black Belt are just dissapointing. I found them a waste when all I did was now wait in anticipation for your piece.
> While arguable I think its fair to say that right now you are presenting the best source for TKD Martial Artists out there. I hope that everyone takes pics, writes articles and sends in letters.
> Lets help this great project thrive and continue to be a great thing.
> ...


----------



## midnight star (Jun 2, 2009)

StuartA said:


> You are welcome to send a report and photos yourself, as is the host, whether Im there or not.
> 
> Stuart


 
ah i never  thought of that!
i'll see what i can do!

will have to get permission for the photo's tho i guess...


----------



## terryl965 (Jun 2, 2009)

Stuart how does one go about having an article in the magazine?


----------



## SJON (Jun 2, 2009)

Terry,

I'm not sure if Stuart's going to be online today, so I'll answer for him, if I may.

Check out the below links:

http://www.totallytkd.com/TotallyTKD_Write.html
http://www.totallytkd.com/TotallyTKD_Submission_Guidelines.html

Contact e-mail is editor[at]totallytkd.com.

Cheers,

Simon


----------

